# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Mocne bicie serca

## sampras

Witam

Mam takie pytanie, czy to jest normalne kiedy zaczyna mi strasznie mocno bić serce? tak mocno że czuje jak się "cały ruszam" :P Nie zawsze tak jest, ale czasem to jest nie do zniesienia...

Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Ten objaw to po prostu kołatanie serca. Może występować w stanach mocnego pobudzenia emocjonalnego, stresu, chwilach zdenerwowania, być związane z zaburzeniami rytmu serca, piciem kawy i stosowaniem innych używek, nadczynnością tarczycy dlatego przy współistnieniu innych dolegliwości dobrze byłoby odwiedzić lekarza. Pozdrawiam

----------


## tradzio

Witam. Ja mam dokładnie te same objawy - nonstop czuje bicie serca i tez cały sie ruszam. CZy ktos ci to juz zdiagnozowł? Pozdrawiam

----------


## TomaszK

Wyżej zostały napisane prawdopodobne przczyny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam mam podobny problem i nie wiem co mam robić. Mam 21 lat od kiedy pamietam ciśnienie miałam dobre ok 12080 ale puls nie schodzi z 100. Najwięcej miałam 160 i tak samo jak autorka odczuwam puls na całym ciele. Czuje sie słaba i robie sie blada. Miałam robione EKG i badania na tarczyce lecz nic nie wykazało. Prosze o pomoc!!

----------

